# 2006 top speed question



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I took my car back to the speed shop last week for the tuner to have another look at my car. After I got my heads and cam and all the other crap put on I finally got the chance to do a top speed run and it wouldn't break 163, the same speed it ran on only a K&N cai and Diablosport tune. 

He said there were only 2 different places in the tune where it could limit you and he already had one of them off and it did the trick 95% of the time. He went ahead and shut the other line in the program off the 2nd time around and sent me on my way. I finally had a chance with a wide open interstate last night to see if it worked and got the same damn results. I flies up to 163 at like 5100, 5200 rpms, and just stays there. I don't care if you go 10 miles, it just stays there. 

Can I take it back to the shop and have them simulate a top speed run on the dyno to eliminate wind resistance out of the equation? I would think if it goes to 163 and just sits there then they would know for sure that something was wrong with the tune. Is that sound logic? With roughly an extra 145 hp OVER stock, I have a REALLY hard time believing that the car won't even go 1 freaking mph faster then it did back when it was basically stock. Granted, it gets to 163 a hell of a lot faster, but still hits that wall. I've never heard of a top speed run on a dyno but I don't see why you couldn't do it...


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

Its hitting the limiter. Your tuner should be able to alter that. Even Diablo Sport can create you a custom tune to change the top speed limiter I believe.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

They can run the car in 4th instead of 3rd and check top speed. So yes they can check for a speed limiter on a dyno. Your hp numbers will be different since you aren't at a one to one ratio. Just ignore them and don't tune the car in that gear.

If you were hitting a speed limiter you would most likely feel it. I hit a speed limiter on my 06 C6 at 192. It was real wierd, the car was barely gaining speed and then it felt like it missed for an instant and dropped to 188-190 and then slowly climbed to 192 again where it did the same thing. My LS1 Camaro's would go past 158, their limit, and then fall back to like 155-156 and blow through 158 again. I've never heard of a car just hitting a speed and sitting there. There's always some drama of fuel cutout and speed changes and such. 

I've also hit rev limiters in cars with the potential for going past them a good bit. It usually feels like you hit something when you hit the limiter. I hit the limiter at 108 mph in a 2.2 Ecotech Cavalier so hard that I moved forward in the seat and the seatbelt locked up. The car also blew through the limiter and went to about 112 before it slowed to 105-106 and started to run at it again. 

All that being said your car definately has the potential to hit more than 163 and the fact that it is the exact same number that you hit before the mods is real strange. I'd say something is going on.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

so i was curious if you had done the dyno run and or fixed your problem yet? btw i seen your vid on youtube that think hauls ass!!arty:


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I talked to my tuner yesterday. He said he emailed me the tune to post on the forums for the guys with EFI Live to look at. We figured a bunch of heads were better then 2 as we still have no idea what's going on. Either he got my email address wrong, my junk mail filter nabbed it and I emptied the junk box on accident without checking the contents first, or I thought it was spam in my inbox and deleted it because I haven't gotten it yet. He is in Orlando until Saturday and won't have a chance to email the tune to me until he gets back to Pensacola so I figure Sunday or the first of next week I'll have my tune to post and maybe we can figure out what's going on. There are several goat owners on the other forum that have run into the same issue as me and all have built motors to some degree and custom tunes so something HAS to be going on... As soon as I get the tune, I'll post.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Doesn't our guages tell you if you hit the top speed limiter?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

No. I can't tell you how many times I've seen 163 on at least 3 different setups. Never saw a thing on the dash or felt anything under the car (stuttering, cutting in out, or imaginary breaks hit).


----------

